# How often do you soak your tortoise?



## Travis (Apr 3, 2014)

I am going to be getting a Red-Footed Tortoise in a few days. I know, as a hatchling it should be soaked just about everyday. But, I am unsure of how much to soak him when he gets a bit older. I have read mix reviews and opinions on that. So I want to see how long everyone here soaks theirs.

Thanks!


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 3, 2014)

Everyday for fifteen minutes . When babies this help keep them hydrated . Plus it gives you time to check for health problems . One more thing they use the soak tub to poop and pee and it keeps the enclosure clean . When adults I soak every other day .


----------



## tortoisemommy79zx (Apr 3, 2014)

mike taylor said:


> Everyday for fifteen minutes . When babies this help keep them hydrated . Plus it gives you time to check for health problems . One more thing they use the soak tub to poop and pee and it keeps the enclosure clean . When adults I soak every other day .



Question, if my red foot has a upper respiratory infection should i soak her everyday?


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 3, 2014)

Mine are soaked every single morning after the lights turn on. Then, they are either fed breakfast indoors or go out for the day to graze. As long as they live/sleep indoors I do this regardless of age or size.

Once they are large enough to live outdoors full time, I try to soak once a week. But they are still sprayed down daily when I water the pens. They also have puddles and water dishes.


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 3, 2014)

I would and make sure it stays warm . Also up your temperatures in the enclosure . I would be keeping the enclosure at 85 degrees day and night .


----------



## AmRoKo (Apr 3, 2014)

I soak them 2-3 times a day for 30 minutes each, gives me time to check them, clean any excrement from their enclosure and get them fresh food. I also have a heat lamp over them while they soak to keep them warm and comfy.


----------



## gtc (Apr 6, 2014)

I soak now only once a week, it used to be everyday. I can see that he drinks from his water bowl regularly so I feel safe with my soaking routine. I spray him and the enclosure daily.


----------



## DayDreamer (Apr 6, 2014)

I would think (new tort owner) if you can try to soak every day, but once a week at least (if s/he is drinking and going in the water dish)


----------



## Dorrie Siu (Apr 6, 2014)

My 4 year old Hermanns gets soaked every day for half hour after I bring her in for the evening. This helps her to poo and gets her nice and clean before bedtime.


----------



## jtrux (Apr 7, 2014)

I think it really depends. Depending on how many babies I have in the enclosure, I might not have a water dish in there with them since it gets soiled so quickly. If that's the case I will soak them for an hr a day. Sometimes twice. If I just have one or a few babies in an enclosure and I provide a water dish, I make it less of a priority. Maybe every few days for an hr.


----------

